# Powertbook Titanium Bloqué



## devilfrombrussel (12 Août 2005)

Bonjour

J'ai un PowerBook G4 Titanium DVI 800, avec 512 ram, et le DD 40 Go d'origine.

Depuis quelques temps je suis confronté à un problème : il se bloque sans raison.  Le clavier m'a l'air encore actif (les touches shift lock et num lock s'allument et s'éteignent sans problème), mais je ne sais plus rien faire, et le curseur ne bouge plus non plus.  Tout est bloqué! Et si j'écoute de la musique, j'ai droit à 1 seconde qui se repete inlassablement.... et donc à chaque fois je suis forcé de l'arrêté brutalement en appuyant longtemps sur la touche de démarage... 
Le problème est que ces dernières semaines, il a tendance à me le faire bcp trop souvent (pour pas dire à chaque fois que je l'ulitise...) alors que les conditions climatiques sont plutot fraiches sous mes latitudes... 
Je pense que c'est le disque dur, parce qu'il fait plus de bruit qu'auparavant (il rest 10Go de libre...)... 

Quelqu'un sait-il me dire de quoi il s'agit?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2005)

10 Go, c'est largement suffisant...
mon ibook fonctionne meme qd il me reste plus que 1 Go de libre..; 

installe onyx, et repare tes autorisations systéme
reviens si ca va pas mieux


----------



## devilfrombrussel (12 Août 2005)

Je l'ai déjà fait ...


----------



## gibet_b (12 Août 2005)

Tu aussi tenté la réinstallation du système ?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (12 Août 2005)

Hum... si tu à déjà utilisé Onyx, peut-être as tu activé l'option "Minimiser le bureau" qui, aux lieux de déplacer les fenêtres autour du bureau lorsque tu fait F11, les placent dans un petit carré en bas de l'écran. Je sais que cette option fait toujours planter mon Mac ( Bien que ma souris reste fonctionnelle...)
Une piste...


----------



## devilfrombrussel (13 Août 2005)

gibet_b a dit:
			
		

> Tu aussi tenté la réinstallation du système ?



Je vais tenter ça aujourd'hui... mais j'ai constaté aussi que ca bloque aussi quand je deplace mon powerbook, genre quand je le dépose sur une table, ...


----------



## gibet_b (13 Août 2005)

devilfrombrussel a dit:
			
		

> Je vais tenter ça aujourd'hui... mais j'ai constaté aussi que ca bloque aussi quand je deplace mon powerbook, genre quand je le dépose sur une table, ...



Aïe ! Ca fait méchamment penser à un problème mécanique... Sur que tu peux tenter la réinstall de toute façon. Sinon il y a de forte chance que cela vienne du disque dur, comme tu t'en doutes.


----------



## devilfrombrussel (14 Août 2005)

Bon j'ai refais l'installation.... et le problème persiste.... ya vraiment des chances que ce soit le disque dur?


----------



## gibet_b (14 Août 2005)

ben en tout cas c'est matériel... Après je pense que ca peut être plein de chose : carte mere, processeur, ram, etc.

Mais le fait que tu nous dises que ton dd fait plus de bruit qu'avant et que ca arrive quand tu le bouges me fait penser que ca peut être le disque dur.


----------



## nato kino (14 Août 2005)

Change ton disque dur. Si il commence à faire du bruit et que ça plante quand tu manipules ton Ti, il y a fort à parier que ça vient de là.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (14 Août 2005)

SAUVEGARDE !​
Comme tu peut le voir, je pense aussi au même problème !

Est-ce qu'il plante aussi si tu referme l'écran avant de le déplacer ? ( - Que tu le met en veille quoi ! )


----------



## devilfrombrussel (16 Août 2005)

Merci, mais j'avais bien sur pensé à faire un backup  
Et non, il ne plante pas qd je le referme....

Alors là j'ai installé un nouveau disque dur, j'ai refais l'installation, et qd j'ai du complété les données d'après installation : BAHM, il m'a refait le même coup! 

On m'a dit que ça pouvait venir aussi du fait que le processeur n'est plus bien placé à 100% et que le detecteur de temperature le déclare trop vite chaud... 

Je me pose dès lors 2 questions :
Estce que sur cette photo, le processeur se trouve bien sous le refroidisseur en bas à gauche dans la partie ouverte ? 

Et si oui, à quoi sert la petite manette ?

edit : j'ai trouvé le processeur    .... mais je me demande tjs à quoi sert la manette


----------



## nato kino (16 Août 2005)

Si tu parles du bruit des ventilos, ça n'a rien à voir avec ton disque dur (sauf si tu as mis un 7200 t/m auquel cas il peut chauffer plus et donc il est normal que tes ventilos se déclenches plus souvent).

Mais tu parlais bien du bruit de ton disque dur au départ non ? :hein:


----------



## MarcMame (16 Août 2005)

Première chose et on ne le répètera jamais assez : quel est ton OS installé ?


Ensuite, est ce que cette panne survient lorsque tu es sur secteur ou uniquement sur batterie ?
As tu rajouté des éléments récemment à part le nouveau DD ? (ram, carte airport, ...)


----------



## devilfrombrussel (16 Août 2005)

Alors, j'ai 10.3.9, enfin j'avais, et oui mon dd fait plus de bruit mais ça fait déjà quelques mois... 
Pour ce qui est de la panne, elle a lieu aussi bien sur secteur que sur batterie... et j'ai rien rajouté récemment...


----------



## gibet_b (16 Août 2005)

Mais ton nouveau disque dur fait autant de bruit que l'ancien ?


----------



## devilfrombrussel (16 Août 2005)

non, enfin, j'ai pas pu vraiment apprécié la chose car il bloque à chaque fois qd je complete les données d'après installation...


----------



## MarcMame (16 Août 2005)

devilfrombrussel a dit:
			
		

> non, enfin, j'ai pas pu vraiment apprécié la chose car il bloque à chaque fois qd je complete les données d'après installation...


Tu n'es vraiment pas le champion des explications.... pffff...
Peut-on savoir quel OS tu as *maintenant* !
As tu changé de disque dur oui ou non ?
Fait-il autant ou moins de bruit ?
Arrives tu à démarrer ? sinon, jusqu'où ?
Qu'appeles tu "completer les données après installation" ?
Quelle est l'origine du CD/DVD d'installation de MacOS X ? (version boite/autre machine)

Je t'en supplie, si tu veux de l'aide, soit le plus précis possible dans tes explications. Dis toi bien que nous ne sommes pas à coté de toi, on ne voit rien de ce qui se passe !


----------



## devilfrombrussel (16 Août 2005)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'es vraiment pas le champion des explications.... pffff...
> Peut-on savoir quel OS tu as *maintenant* !
> As tu changé de disque dur oui ou non ?
> Fait-il autant ou moins de bruit ?
> ...



okay, 

Bon maintenant, j'ai installé via les dvd du pwb alu, mac os 10.3 car j'ai perdu le cd du 10.2 (ou 10.1) fourni avec le titanium
J'ai changé le disque dur ce matin de disque dur d'origine (ibm 40go) par un western digitale 60go 5200tr/min, j'y ai donc installé mac os 10.3 via les dvd précités.  Il fait moins de bruit pour l'insant.
Après l'installation, je n'ai pu démarrer que jusqu'au moment où mac os me demande de mon identifiant apple, mes coordonnées, .... enfin l'assistant d'installation quoi... j'ai du redemarrer par 3 fois, et ce sans résultat, il ne parviens pas à dépasser ce stade, il bloque à chaque fois, quand je complète les données 

voilà ... j'espère que c'est clair...


----------



## MarcMame (16 Août 2005)

devilfrombrussel a dit:
			
		

> Bon maintenant, j'ai installé via les dvd du pwb alu, mac os 10.3 car j'ai perdu le cd du 10.2 (ou 10.1) fourni avec le titanium...


Tu ne peux pas (ni n'a le droit) d'utiliser les CD/DVD d'installation d'une autre machine. Tes problèmes proviennent avant tout de là.
Procures toi une licence MacOS X en bonne et due forme et tout ira mieux, du moins pour tes problèmes d'installations.


----------



## devilfrombrussel (16 Août 2005)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne peux pas (ni n'a le droit) d'utiliser les CD/DVD d'installation d'une autre machine. Tes problèmes proviennent avant tout de là.
> Procures toi une licence MacOS X en bonne et due forme et tout ira mieux, du moins pour tes problèmes d'installations.



En soit, ça fait un an que ça fonctionne très bien comme ça...


----------



## MarcMame (16 Août 2005)

devilfrombrussel a dit:
			
		

> En soit, ça fait un an que ça fonctionne très bien comme ça...


Je veux bien le croire, mais tu peux aussi comprendre que nous ne pouvons pas cautionner l'utilisation illicite de logiciels sur ce site.


----------



## chagregel (16 Août 2005)

devilfrombrussel a dit:
			
		

> En soit, ça fait un an que ça fonctionne très bien comme ça...



*1-Un logiciel est acquis au nombre de licences, lorsqu'il est livré avec une machine, cela compte pour une licence. TU ne peux donc pas l'installer sur une autre machine.* 
2-Les Cd d'installation de Mac Os fournis avec les machines sont dédiés aux machines. Ils inclus les Drivers dont la machine a besoin et pas les autres. Ton problème est peut être survenu suite à une Mise à jour.
3-Travailles tu dans un environnement poussiéreux? As tu constaté de la poussière dans ta machine (ventillo) au démontage?


----------



## nato kino (16 Août 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> *1-Un logiciel est acquis au nombre de licences, lorsqu'il est livré avec une machine, cela compte pour une licence. TU ne peux donc pas l'installer sur une autre machine.*
> 2-Les Cd d'installation de Mac Os fournis avec les machines sont dédiés aux machines. Ils inclus les Drivers dont la machine a besoin et pas les autres. Ton problème est peut être survenu suite à une Mise à jour.
> 3-Travailles tu dans un environnement poussiéreux? As tu constaté de la poussière dans ta machine (ventillo) au démontage?



Qu'il existe des versions d'Os spécifiques à tel ou tel modèle et qu'elles ne soient pas adéquate pour tout matériel, soit. Ça peut expliquer un problème rencontré...
Maintenant Greg, ta remarque en vert, je la trouve pour le moins hypocrite. Sans faire l'apologie du piratage ou d'un crack, on peut répondre/trouver une solution à un problème sans jouer les flics avec une étoile de shérif en forme de pomme.
Ni voit rien de personnel, ma remarque s'adresse autant à MarcMame que toi (simplement toi tu en rajoutes une couche en vert grassouillet).

_De plus, je ne suis pas du tout convaincu qu'une version pour alu ne puisse pas s'installer et faire tourner un Ti, ça reste des portables, tout deux embarquant un G4, même si les fréquences ne sont pas identiques._


----------



## MarcMame (17 Août 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> _De plus, je ne suis pas du tout convaincu qu'une version pour alu ne puisse pas s'installer et faire tourner un Ti._


Tu n'y es pas du tout. Que se soit possible ou pas n'entre absolument pas en ligne de compte. Il y a des règles et nous sommes tenu, sur un forum public, de nous y conformer, point barre. Ce que chacun peut faire dans son coin ne regarde que lui et lui seul.


----------



## nato kino (17 Août 2005)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Ce que chacun peut faire dans son coin ne regarde que lui et lui seul.


Alors il est inutile de nous ressortir le contrat d'acceptation de la liscence Apple.


Vivement l'instauration d'un label pour poster, comme ça vous pourrez dormir tranquillement sur vos deux oreilles.
Qui, parce qu'il avait un portable et un mac de bureau, a acheter deux boites de Tiger ? Vous êtes naïfs ? Une version piraté ou une provenance suspect, je dis pas, mais là, refuser de répondre à un problème parce que la version de l'Os installée n'est pas d'origine mais vient d'un second portable (propriétaire lui aussi, pas volé), ce n'est pas très "forum" comme attitude. 
Entre ne pas faire l'apologie du piratage (j'ai comme l'impression que je me répète sans être compris là mais bon...) et s'imposer en flic de Cupertino, il devrait y avoir une marge non ?
J'arrête là, j'ai dit ce que j'avais à dire, Greg va gueulé qu'on lui pourrit son beau forum et il aura raison...


----------



## chagregel (17 Août 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> J'arrête là, j'ai dit ce que j'avais à dire, Greg va gueulé qu'on lui pourrit son beau forum et il aura raison...



Bon 

Pour le vert grassouillet, je n'ai pas vraiment le choix. Ce n'est que l'utilisation courante de cette couleur, nous ne pouvons pas cautionner le piratage et tu le sais. Ce n'est pas trés important.

Concernant les Cd d'installation d'Apple, j'ai déjà rencontré le probléme entre différentes machines, je ne suis effectivement pas sur qu'entre un Alu et un Ti ça ne fonctionne pas mais je suis sur avec d'autres modéles.

Pour en revenir au sujet, j'avoue ne pas trés bien comprendre le probléme, si devilfrombrussel pouvait être un peu plus explicite, ça m'arangerai


----------



## devilfrombrussel (17 Août 2005)

Bon hier, j'ai tout ouvert, tout nettoyé (bien qu'il n'était pas bien sale, juste quelques poussières par ci, par là)... tout remonté, ça marchait niquel avec le 10.3 (non mis à jour)
Ce matin, j'ai pris les bonnes résolutions et m'en suit allé acheter Tiger... 
Je l'ai installé (magnifique), ça a totalement bien fonctionné toute la journée...jusqu'à 20h40... 
Il m'a refait le coup.
J'etais tranquillemnt occupé à écrire un message dans adium, et bahm! il s'est bloqué : l'image était toujours là à l'écran, mon curseur s'était bloqué, la barre (je ne me souviens plus de son nom : celle qui clignotte quand on peut écrire) aussi...  Mon clavier ne repondait plus, mais les indiquateurs "shiftlock" et "numlock" s'allumaient et s'éteignaient encore si j'appuyais dessus.

Il était sur secteur, à plat sur une table, et n'était pas spécialement chaud (t° normale d'un pwb quoi...), aucun cd n'était inséré

j'ai fait toutes les màj de tiger.

D'après mes souvenirs, il y avait d'ouvert :
Mail
Adium
Safari
Aperçu
MenuMeter
Growl

j'espère avoir été clair cette fois-ci...


----------



## MarcMame (17 Août 2005)

devilfrombrussel a dit:
			
		

> j'espère avoir été clair cette fois-ci...


Très.   
Tu peux maintenant, je pense, et si tu as fait une "clean install", écarter un quelconque problème logiciel, ce qui n'est pas vraiment une bonne nouvelle en soi puisque cela veut dire que le problème est plus certainement matériel.

Si tu as 2 barrettes mémoires installées, tu devrais commencer par en enlever une et tester au moins une semaine comme ça pour voir si le crash revient ou pas.
Si ça recommence, tu réinstalles la barrette et enleve l'autre.


----------



## devilfrombrussel (17 Août 2005)

merci, je vais tenter ça...


----------



## chagregel (17 Août 2005)

devilfrombrussel a dit:
			
		

> merci, je vais tenter ça...



As tu tenté le hardwear test fourni avec Tiger?
As tu quelque chose de branché en USB (Modem, clavier, imprimante...)?


----------



## MarcMame (17 Août 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> As tu tenté le hardwear test fourni avec Tiger?


Très franchement, les "hardware tests" fournis par Apple n'ont jamais servi à rien pour personne. Ca ne sert qu'à rassurer les foules. Nombre de gens ayant de véritables pannes, les hardwares tests n'ont jamais rien détecté.


----------



## cupertino (18 Août 2005)

En tout cas, si cela ne vient pas de la RAM, du PMU, et que leclean install ne donnent rien, je pense que la carte mère à un sérieux problème et te prévient que sa fin est proche. J'ai eu ce même problème, avec tous les symptômes décrits avec un Ti 500, j'avais essayé toutes les solutions que l'on peut appliquer, le PB démarrait et en plein travail, le système s'arrêtait, j'avais changé le HDD, la RAM, vidé la PRAM, j'étais passé par le firmware, j'avais réinstaller le système, changer l'OS ( de Panther à Tiger), fait plusieurs clean install, mais cela n'avait rien donné et j'en ai conclu a un problème de carte mère, ce qui s'est avéré véridique lors d'un essai sur une autre carte mère, ou le système n'avait plus de problème.

Voilà, désolé si c'est assez péssimiste, mais dans ce genre de cas, mieux vaut se parer au pire...


----------



## nato kino (18 Août 2005)

Je ne saisis pas bien le rapport entre les premiers symptômes (blocages et bruits du disque) et la carte mère...?!

Il a été formaté au bon format le nouveau disque ?


----------



## chagregel (18 Août 2005)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Très franchement, les "hardware tests" fournis par Apple n'ont jamais servi à rien pour personne. Ca ne sert qu'à rassurer les foules. Nombre de gens ayant de véritables pannes, les hardwares tests n'ont jamais rien détecté.



Sur le fond je suis d'accord mais ils permettent quand même de detecter certains problémes comme avec les cartes graphiques, la ram, etc...


----------



## devilfrombrussel (18 Août 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Je ne saisis pas bien le rapport entre les premiers symptômes (blocages et bruits du disque) et la carte mère...?!


Le disque qui faisait du bruit n'était qu'un hypothèsque que j'avancais... le symptome principale est la blocage...




> Il a été formaté au bon format le nouveau disque ?



Mac Os Etendu (Journalisé) : je pense que c'est parfait non?


----------



## lewax (18 Août 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> As tu tenté le hardwear test fourni avec Tiger?



Comment on fait ça???

Merci


----------



## chagregel (19 Août 2005)

lewax a dit:
			
		

> Comment on fait ça???
> 
> Merci



Avec les DVD d'installation, dans les outils...


----------



## devilfrombrussel (19 Août 2005)

bon, mauvaise nouvelle.... j'ai fait l'histoire de la ram 
avant hier : j'ai laissé qu'une de 256 : ca a parfaitement marché jusque ce matin : bahm! bloccage
ce matin : je remplace cette barette par l'autre de 256 : bahm bloccage! 

:'(


----------



## gibet_b (19 Août 2005)

On se dirige méchament vers un problème de carte mère...


----------



## MarcMame (19 Août 2005)

devilfrombrussel a dit:
			
		

> bon, mauvaise nouvelle.... j'ai fait l'histoire de la ram
> avant hier : j'ai laissé qu'une de 256 : ca a parfaitement marché jusque ce matin : bahm! bloccage
> ce matin : je remplace cette barette par l'autre de 256 : bahm bloccage!


Pas cool...
Bon, ben on sait au moins que les barrettes de Ram ne sont (à priori) pas en cause.
Maintenant, d'après ce que tu dis, tu arrives à le faire planter en lui donnant un petit choc. Je ne me trompe pas ? Il faut donc rester orienté sur un problème de mauvais contacts.
Ce que tu peux essayer, c'est maintenant de retirer la batterie et de travailler uniquement sur secteur. Donne des petits chocs pour voir si il plante toujours.


----------



## MarcMame (19 Août 2005)

gibet_b a dit:
			
		

> On se dirige méchament vers un problème de carte mère...


Peut-être, mais ça ne veut rien dire "un problème de carte mère". Et surtout, ça ne fait pas avancer le schmilblic ! 
_Un problème de carte mère_, c'est le discours tenu par les Apple Center lorsqu'ils n'arrivent pas, *ou ne veulent pas*, déterminer la panne avec précision.
Il y a beaucoup de chose à tenter avant de pouvoir dire que c'est foutu, parce qu'un changement de carte mère hors garantie n'est pas intéressant financièrement, autant racheter la même machine d'occasion, ça coute moins cher.


----------



## devilfrombrussel (19 Août 2005)

gibet_b a dit:
			
		

> On se dirige méchament vers un problème de carte mère...



pffff jai regardé les px sur le net, c'est près de 500¤ ... 

Je vais peut etre bien aller le faire vérifier par un réparateur apple...


----------



## devilfrombrussel (19 Août 2005)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Pas cool...
> Bon, ben on sait au moins que les barrettes de Ram ne sont (à priori) pas en cause.
> Maintenant, d'après ce que tu dis, tu arrives à le faire planter en lui donnant un petit choc. Je ne me trompe pas ? Il faut donc rester orienté sur un problème de mauvais contacts.
> Ce que tu peux essayer, c'est maintenant de retirer la batterie et de travailler uniquement sur secteur. Donne des petits chocs pour voir si il plante toujours.



je vai tenter ça, mais ma batterie est récente, elle date de décembre 2004... mais je vais tenter...


----------



## devilfrombrussel (19 Août 2005)

bon la batterie est aussi une hypothèse à retirer...

Comme les dernières fois où c'est arrivé, j'étais à chaque fois occupé à taper dans adium, je vais tenter de plus lutiliser... on sait jamais... (bien que ce soit déjà arrivé par le passé sans que adium soit ouvert...)


----------



## MarcMame (19 Août 2005)

Peux tu me confirmer oui ou non qu'il plante au moindre choc ?


----------



## devilfrombrussel (19 Août 2005)

Au moindre choc : non. 

Mais avant que j'installe Tiger, il avait tendance à se bloquer lorsque je le bougeais de place.   Mais depuis que je l'ai demonté et que jai installé Tiger, je lui ai fait subir des bons chocs pour tester mais ca na pas planté!  

mon problème est .... étrange ...


----------



## MarcMame (19 Août 2005)

devilfrombrussel a dit:
			
		

> mon problème est .... étrange ...


En effet....
Si tu disposes d'un disque dur externe firewire, tu pourrais essayer d'installer un système propre dessus, sans rien importer de ton disque interne (sauf tes documents évidemment).


----------



## devilfrombrussel (19 Août 2005)

ca va être dur, j'en ai pas ...

Par contre, je commence à me demander si ca pourrait pas être le clavier (malgré que les lampes s'allument encore) qui fait tout planter.... parce que j'ai limpression qu'à chaque fois je touche au clavier qd ca bloque...tout à l'heure j'ai voulu faire une bete capeure d'ecran via pomme+maj+3.... et rebelotte... ca a bloqué!  c'est pensable que ce soit ça?


----------



## MarcMame (19 Août 2005)

A ce stade, ça peut être un peu n'importe quoi donc oui, pourquoi pas.
Ca pourrait aussi être un problème d'électricité statique. Si il y a de la moquette, de la semelle en plastique ou caoutchouc, etc...


----------



## devilfrombrussel (20 Août 2005)

Bon là je me suis mis sur du parquet, sur une table en bois avec un chaise en bois et à pieds nus... 

Quelle est la meilleure solution pour se décharger de l'électricité statique qu'on a en soit?



PS: MarMame : merci pour ton aide


----------



## MarcMame (20 Août 2005)

devilfrombrussel a dit:
			
		

> Quelle est la meilleure solution pour se décharger de l'électricité statique qu'on a en soit?


Toucher régulièrement une grosse masse metallique, idéalement un radiateur (chauffage central, pas électrique !)


----------



## devilfrombrussel (20 Août 2005)

je sais pas si je me fai un film mais lorsque je suis occupé à tapper sur la clavier et que mes avant bras sont donc posés sur le rebord du powerbook (la partie blanche qui fait penser à de l'ivoire), j'ai des droles de sensations sur la peau comme sur sorte de pincement, de picotement, ... (j'avais déjà cette impression avant) ... bizarre, bizarre ce problème quand même....


----------



## WebOliver (21 Août 2005)

devilfrombrussel a dit:
			
		

> je sais pas si je me fai un film mais lorsque je suis occupé à tapper sur la clavier et que mes avant bras sont donc posés sur le rebord du powerbook (la partie blanche qui fait penser à de l'ivoire), j'ai des droles de sensations sur la peau comme sur sorte de pincement, de picotement, ... (j'avais déjà cette impression avant) ... bizarre, bizarre ce problème quand même....



Cela me rappelle quelque-chose.


----------



## devilfrombrussel (21 Août 2005)

pfff..... chai pas cmt je vais faire, j'ai pas de fiche terre avec mon chargeur....

Bon je vais tenter de fonctionner que sur batterie pour voir si ça change qlq chose... mais, c'est peut-être moi la source du problème....


----------



## MarcMame (21 Août 2005)

devilfrombrussel a dit:
			
		

> pfff..... chai pas cmt je vais faire, j'ai pas de fiche terre avec mon chargeur....


Aucun portable de dispose de prise de terre.




> Bon je vais tenter de fonctionner que sur batterie pour voir si ça change qlq chose... mais, c'est peut-être moi la source du problème....


Le picotement provient d'une fuite de courant du portable qui traverse ton corps, c'est effectivement un problème connu et récurrent. 
Tu peux essayer de relier la carcasse de ton Powerbook à la terre mais c'est de la bidouille.
Tu peux aussi tenter d'appeler Apple Care et de faire jouer le vice caché, ça ne coute pas cher et dans le pire des cas, ils t'envoient chier.


----------



## devilfrombrussel (16 Septembre 2005)

la saga continue.... 

J'ai enfin pu filmer un évenement qui se produit de temps en temps lorsque, après avoir forcer mon powerbook à s'éteindre suite à un bloccage, je le redémarre.

vous pouvez le voir ici 

Il est comme s'il était en état de veille mais en réalité il ne l'est pas!! Car je l'ai laissé comme ca pendant 5-6h, et après il etait assez chaud en dessous...

Après ce phénomène je le reforce à nouveau à s'éteindre puis je peux le démarrer sans problème... 

Quelqu'un sait-il de quoi il est question?


----------



## devilfrombrussel (18 Septembre 2005)

et quoi, personne ne sait ce que signifie ce clignottement????


----------

